# Simplest PXE boot server solutions



## drmike (Jul 10, 2013)

Collectively brain pooling on this one.

Looking for easiest/quickest PXE boot server solution.

Simply, need a setup where netboot can get one of many distro options to be served by this server.

Anyone have a recommendation for the simplest/quickest to setup PXE boot server?


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll see if I can find the CentOS tutorial I used. It's insanely simple to setup and took me maybe 15 minutes (not including the ISO downloads). Creating the menu is the longest part but it comes with some samples to work off of.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 10, 2013)

While searching for the one I used I found this tutorial that's even shorter than the one I used: http://www.justnudge.com/2013/02/setting-up-a-pxe-boot-server-with-centos-and-dnsmasq/

I need to setup a PXE server in our Denver location so I'll give this tutorial a try and see how well it fairs. I'll grab the .bash_history from our PXE server in Tampa to compare against.


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I found this tutorial that's even shorter than the one I used: http://www.justnudge...os-and-dnsmasq/


That looks mega simple and easily adapted to Debian.

Going to work on that overnight and see if I can replicate success in Debian.  

And, figure out, if it works, how to inject multiple OS selections.

Thanks a bunch @KuJoe!


----------



## earl (Jul 11, 2013)

Have not tried but looks interesting..

http://www.netboot.me/


----------



## drmike (Jul 11, 2013)

earl said:


> Have not tried but looks interesting..
> 
> http://www.netboot.me/


Mighty interesting.

Too bad they seemed to have stopped in 2009   No new distro stuff on there.


----------



## earl (Jul 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Mighty interesting.
> 
> Too bad they seemed to have stopped in 2009   No new distro stuff on there.


Holy gheez you're right!! I found the site a while back and been meaning to try it out but I keep forgetting.. guess that was around 4 years ago, lol..


----------



## peterw (Jul 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Going to work on that overnight and see if I can replicate success in Debian.


Waiting for your Debian howto.


----------



## drmike (Jul 11, 2013)

peterw said:


> Waiting for your Debian howto.


 

Me too  Like usual everything bumped back for another night.


----------



## Mun (Jul 11, 2013)

earl said:


> Holy gheez you're right!! I found the site a while back and been meaning to try it out but I keep forgetting.. guess that was around 4 years ago, lol..


I wonder if you can change the repository location, Might be able to build something 

Mun


----------



## earl (Jul 13, 2013)

Mun said:


> I wonder if you can change the repository location, Might be able to build something
> 
> Mun


Im sure it's possible.. wish I can play around with it but currently renovating my house so I don't have access to a spare computer..

on another note just finished moving 9 1U/2U server from upstairs to the main floor.. man those things are really heavy I'm surprised I did not pass out hahaha....


----------

